# Ihr habt entschieden! Das wird das neue AB-Logo



## Andal (2. März 2020)

Komma getz in Fernsehn?


----------



## Vanner (2. März 2020)

Schon aufgefallen.


----------



## Tobias85 (2. März 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Auf unseren Socialmedia-Kanälen wird das Logo dann so aussehen:



Ich freue mich sehr, dass der Vorschlag Anklang gefunden hat


----------



## rippi (2. März 2020)

ABHaken?!


----------



## Minimax (2. März 2020)

Also, ich als Plättchenhakenenthusiast fühle mich diskriminiert. Außerdem ist der Schenkel viel zu lang.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. März 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ich als Plättchenhakenenthusiast fühle mich diskriminiert. Außerdem ist der Schenkel viel zu lang.


Und das sind gar keine echten linksabbiegen Schilder!
Der Butthaken wird ABBA gerecht, insofern immerhin kanonisch einmampfrei


----------



## Minimax (2. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Butthaken



Genau, wollt grad sagen! Skandal!


----------



## rippi (2. März 2020)

Das ist ein Aberdeen und kein Butthaken, mit den kann man auch andere Fische beangeln. Zum Beispiel eignet er sich auch um daruaf Köfis unter 5 cm aufzuziehen für die Angelei auf Döbel.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (3. März 2020)

Falls bei euch das neue Logo noch nicht erscheinen sollte, leert bitte euren Cache.


----------



## hans albers (3. März 2020)

ich finds jut...


----------



## zokker (3. März 2020)

GEWONNEN 

Mal sehen was ich bekomme. 
 ... 
wem soll ich meine Adresse schicken?


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. März 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, ich als Plättchenhakenenthusiast fühle mich diskriminiert. Außerdem ist der Schenkel viel zu lang.


Schenkel sind NIE zu lang!


----------



## Kochtopf (3. März 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Schenkel sind NIE zu lang!


OH JA?!


----------



## Minimax (3. März 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Schenkel sind NIE zu lang!


Stimmt, Punkt für Dich!


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. März 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Schenkel sind NIE zu lang!




Ich finde es ja genug wenn sie bis zum Boden reichen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. März 2020)

War zwar nicht mein Favorit aber ich kann damit Leben.


----------



## jkc (3. März 2020)

Bah, da ist es ja nochmal knapp mit dem ollen Prollo-Hecht geworden, zum Glück hat's gereicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. März 2020)

Ich finde es echt spannend zu sehen, dass die Ergebnisse auf INsta und Facebook eindeutig für den Hecht (Variante 3) waren, während hier im AB Nr 1 ganz klar das Rennen gemacht hat. Sind offensichtlich doch unterschiedlich Gruppen unterwegs ....


----------



## Kochtopf (3. März 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt spannend zu sehen, dass die Ergebnisse auf INsta und Facebook eindeutig für den Hecht (Variante 3) waren, während hier im AB Nr 1 ganz klar das Rennen gemacht hat. Sind offensichtlich doch unterschiedlich Gruppen unterwegs ....


Jüngeres Publikum, würde ich zu behaupten wagen


----------



## zokker (3. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jüngeres Publikum, würde ich zu behaupten wagen


100%ig.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (3. März 2020)

Na, die alten Männer hier haben auf jeden Fall gut entschieden


----------



## phirania (3. März 2020)

Schrecklich....


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. März 2020)

Ob mit Sterilschrift nun im Überschriftenrahmen nun Angelboard oder Tischvorlage oder Arbeistblatt oder Tagesordnung oder Sojawurscht drinnen steht, komplett egal, da beliebig austauschbar.
Kaum ein paper beruflich ohne den Überschrftenrahmen.
Lustig nur der Lastenhaken, der den Sarg versucht zu heben.


----------



## Jason (4. März 2020)

Das neue Logo sieht gut aus. Top.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. März 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt spannend zu sehen, dass die Ergebnisse auf INsta und Facebook eindeutig für den Hecht (Variante 3) waren, während hier im AB Nr 1 ganz klar das Rennen gemacht hat. Sind offensichtlich doch unterschiedlich Gruppen unterwegs ....



Liegt wohl am konzentrierten anglerischen Mainstream auf Facebook. Das Raubfischangeln, nebst Karpfenangeln, ist ja in den Social Medias allgegenwärtig und bekommt zusätzlich noch mehr Präsenz durch viele Youtuber. Da fallen alle anderen Angelarten und Zielfische weit ab, was sich auch in solchen Umfragen zu Logos widerspiegelt. Vor 20 Jahren, wo die Stipperszene noch riesig war, wäre die Abstimmung wohl eher auf eine Brasse/Plötze hinausgelaufen.


----------



## Deep Down (5. März 2020)

Das liegt daran, dass hier der Altanglerbestand höher vertreten ist. 
Die haben ihr ganzes Leben lang ein Hechtlogo schon soooo oft gesehen, dass alles andere daher mal ne wohltuende Ausnahme bzw geradezu revolutionär ist. So nen verbogenen Hecht, hat doch fast jeder Angelverein als Banner!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. März 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> So nen verbogenen Hecht, hat doch fast jeder Angelverein als Banner!


Deswegen war ich ja bei der schreienden Alien-Nymphe... Die hat nich jeder! Aber die war wohl zu außerirdisch...


----------



## sprogoe (5. März 2020)

Das beste an dem neuen Logo ist doch der "Haken", da möchte ich zu gerne so manchen "Laberthreat" dran aufhängen.


----------



## el.Lucio (5. März 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Das beste an dem neuen Logo ist doch der "Haken", da möchte ich zu gerne so manchen "Laberthreat" dran aufhängen.


Boah, ich kann's bald nicht mehr lesen. Warum sucht du dir nicht ein anderes Forum wenn alles so schaixxe ist?


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Das beste an dem neuen Logo ist doch der "Haken", da möchte ich zu gerne so manchen "Laberthreat" dran aufhängen.


Oder irgendwelche enddementen Meckergreise  aber dafür reicht einer nicht


----------



## Finke20 (5. März 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Falls bei euch das neue Logo noch nicht erscheinen sollte, leert bitte euren Cache.


 
Ich sehe es jetzt zum ersten mal und wie ich es schon bei der Abstimmung geschrieben habe.
Ist das neue Logo für mich nichts. Ich fand das Alte immer noch besser.
Nennt mich altmodisch aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2020)

Wofür braucht man denn ein Logo?
Hab ich bisher nicht bemerkt , dass da oben was anders ward ...

Die von Christian favorisierte interessante Alien-Nymphe macht den Kindern Angst. Auch nur mehr was für die Flying Whipper Elite. Das wurde nix.
So gruselige Hechtzähne inzwischen auch. Sowas kennt man nur noch vom Hörensagen aus Grimms Hechtmärchen. Da reichen die paar Hechtangler nicht.
Blieb nur die zahme Variante nach Standard B.

Ich bezweifele im übrigen einfach mal, dass der gewählte Wurf für eine kreative markenrechtliche Schutz- und Schaffenshöhe in Frage käme ...


----------

